# differnce between cortical nephrons and juxtamedullary nephrons?



## Lifeguards For Life (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm confused as too what the difference  between the cortical nephron and the juxtamedullary nephron is. in my book, anatomically they look very similiar with the difference I can see being the loop of henle length. Is there more that i am missing? 

thanks in advance for any and all answers and help


----------



## silver (Nov 13, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> I'm confused as too what the difference  between the cortical nephron and the juxtamedullary nephron is. in my book, anatomically they look very similiar with the difference I can see being the loop of henle length. Is there more that i am missing?
> 
> thanks in advance for any and all answers and help



well anatomically those are the only difference. However the loop of henle has a huge impact on the the reabsorption on ions and water. Surrounding the loop there is an gradient in the osmolarity thus allowing more and more water to be passive reabsorbed, and later for Na+ and CL+ to be passive reabsorbed. This is achieved by the counter current system in the loop.

Thus animals without the need for reabsorbption, like freshwater fish, have almost all cortical


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Nov 13, 2009)

silver said:


> well anatomically those are the only difference. However the loop of henle has a huge impact on the the reabsorption on ions and water. Surrounding the loop there is an gradient in the osmolarity thus allowing more and more water to be passive reabsorbed, and later for Na+ and CL+ to be passive reabsorbed. This is achieved by the counter current system in the loop.
> 
> Thus animals without the need for reabsorbption, like freshwater fish, have almost all cortical



Thank you silver. i found some more info after reading more. So what is the major purpose of the cortical nephrons? we are mostly cortical nephrons, almost 85% cortico nephrons.


----------



## silver (Nov 13, 2009)

I am no expert, but i believe that there is supposed to be a balance between filtration and reabsorption and this is the easiest way. I might look back into my books to see tomorrow, since I am tired.


----------



## daedalus (Nov 14, 2009)

It is my understanding that there is little difference other then the juxtamedullary is a little deeper in the kidney and is a little more responsible for urine concentration.


----------



## Onceamedic (Nov 14, 2009)

If you ever meet one on the street, you won't be able to address it correctly.:wacko:


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 14, 2009)

They're spelled differently?


----------

